# America in Color Photography From The Years 1939 To 1943



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2014)

Some color photographs of America from the years 1939 to 1943...http://blogs.denverpost.com/captured/2010/07/26/captured-america-in-color-from-1939-1943/2363/


----------



## kcvet (Nov 25, 2014)

yes ive seen it. and was surprised to see the war plant my late mom worked in. I made a copy and gave it to her. 







Assembling B-25 bombers at North American Aviation. Kansas City, Kansas, October 1942. Reproduction from color slide. Photo by Alfred T. Palmer. Prints and Photographs Division, Library of Congress #


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks SB!  Yeah, I've seen these before too, but it was good to see them again.  #11 made me think of "What if they had made the three stooges women"...the one on the left might have been Flo! (Mary,Flo & Shirley).


----------

